# a blackman as a klanleader...got to love this!



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i do not believe in rasict crap so i want to share this ,never heard of this befor!

http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,635175667,00.html


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

This guy is awesome!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Does this mean that I can finally join the Nation of Islam?


----------

